# Ivermectin Gold



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I was chatting with someone that only has 3 does and she was asking about using horse paste wormers ... she asked about Ivermectin Gold as a neighbor gave her some. None of us were familiar with what it has extra or the dosage. Any input?

Paula


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

It's ivermectin and praziquantel, that's all I know.. I'm assuming it's Zimectrin Gold.

..Ok, found info on it:

Ivermectin 1.55%/praziquantel 7.75%) Paste
Removes Roundworms, Tapeworms and Bots in a single dose. For oral use in horses only.

Contents will treat up to 1250 lb body weight. Net WT. 0.26 oz (7.35g)

Indications: 
Consult your veterinarian for assistance in the diagnosis, treatment, and control of parasitism. ZIMECTERIN® GOLD (ivermectin/praziquantel) Paste effective treatment and control of the following parasites in horses. Tapeworms - Anoplocephala perfoliata, Large Stronglyes (adults) - Stronglyus vulgaris (also early forms in blood vessels), S. edentatus (also tissue stages), S. equinus, Triodontophorus spp. including T. brevicauda and T. serratus and Craterostomum acuticaudatum; Small Stronglyes including those resistant to some benzimidazole class compounds (adults and fourth-stage larvae) - Coronocyclus spp. including C. coronatus, C. labiatus and C. labratus, Cyathostomum spp. including C. catinatum and C. pateratum, Cylicocyclus spp. including C. insigne, C. leptostomum, C. nassatus, and C. brevicapsulatus, Cylicodontophorus spp., Cylicostephanus spp. including C. calicatus, C. goldi, C. longibursatus and C. minutus, and Petrovinema poculatum; Pinworms (adults and fourth-stage larvae) - Oxyuris equi; Ascarids (adults and third- and fourth-stage larvae) - Parascaris equorum; Hairworms (adults) - Trichostrongylus axei; Large-mouth Stomach Worms (adults) - Habronema muscae; Bots (oral and gastric stages) - Gasterophilus spp. including G. intestinalis and G. nasalis; Lungworms (adults and fourth-stage larvae) - Dictyocaulus arnfield; Intestinal Threadworms (adults) - Strongloides westeri; Summer Sores caused by Habronema and Draschia spp. cutaneous third-stage larvae: Dermatitis caused by neck threadworm microfilarie, Onchocerca sp.

Dosage and Administration: 
This syringe contains sufficient paste to treat one 1250 lb horse at the recommended dose rate of 91 mcg ivermectin per 1 lb (200mcg/kg) body weight and 454 mcg praziquantel per lb (1 mg/kg) body weight. Each weight marking on the syringe plunger delivers enough paste to treat 250 lb body weight. (1) While holding plunger, turn the knurled ring on the plunger 1/4 turn to the left and slide it so the side nearest the barrel is at the prescribed weight marking. (2) Lock the ring in place by making a 1/4 turn to the right. (3) Make sure that the horse's mouth contains no feed. (4) Remove the cover from the tip of the syringe. (5) Insert the syringe tip into the horse's mouth at the space between the teeth. (6 )Depress the plunger as far as it will go, depositing paste on the back of the tongue. (7) Immediately raise the horse's head for a few seconds after dosing.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would steer her towards using Quest if she only has 3 goats, not Ivermectin unless you know her area has problem with lungworms. The idea that there isn't some resistance to Ivermectin in most areas of the US or that Ivermectin resistant goats weren't purchased is pretty far fetched. Vicki


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

I live in Northern Utah and have 5 Mini-manchas, and just picked up two bucks for this falls breeding. I am quite excited as I think they will really improve my herd.

My question is, the breeder suggested using exodos paste in the spring and in the fall. Making two applications a week apart each time.

You reccomended quest, I have been using Ivercare, this breeder suggested exodus. Would quest be preferred in my situation?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes quest would be the wormer of choice for a small group of animals as you get more then get cydectin pour on cattle wormer. the Exodus is not the same drug as the Quest.

Quest and Cydectin are the same drug.



> Presentation Exodus™ is a ready-to-administer oral wormer for horses and other equines. Each 28.5g syringe contains 11.4g pyrantel embonate as active ingredient. Uses For treatment and control of adult infections of large and small Redworms, Ascarids and Pinworms found in the gastro-intestinal tract of horses and other equines. Exodus also treats and controls tapeworm infections.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> pyrantel embonate


Not a very effective wormer in ruminents.

I keep wondering why everyone wants to use horse wormers? Yes, Quest is a horse wormer but it is also the same drug(different mg) of Cydectin-cattle wormer. Most of the ivermectins have already been shown to have resistance~(unless used at a different protocol from suggested for horses.)

Think in terms of a single stomach animal~horses,dogs,cats, ferrets, what have you, as compared to an animal with a rumen. The rumen degrades a lot of medications that are great for single stomach animals.
Just my thoughts,
Kaye


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I know for me it just works well to use a horse wormer as it's plenty of medication for my few goats and simple. And I'll admit it makes me feel better than it's meant for oral administration.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I hope you are doing fecals to check the kill rate of ivermectin horse wormers. There are several friends of mine in N. Ark. that are seeing resistance to ivermectin, even at the higher doses.
Just for thought.
Kaye


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks. I haven't used ivermectin in a while. I've used the quest wormer. I do fecal. I'm commonly seen following my goats around with ziplocks or pieces of saran wrap. :nooo And why is it the one you need a sample from holds it in, while everyone else is letting the pellets fly?


----------

